# my avatar mystery girl (warning ~ f word in post)



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

i know some of you know this, but for those who've been asking about the gorgeous little angel in my avatar (homie, milan) her name is Julianna Rose Mauriello. she plays Stephanie on the nick jr show Lazytown. http://www.lazytown.com/ 









its a show for kids designed to motivate them to exercize and live healthy. its the brainchild of icelandic fitness star Magnus Scheving who plays the superhero of the show Sporticus. 









call me a big baby but i love this show. i dont know anything about motivating kids, but it does wonders for me. in a f#cked up world of chaos and apathy this show is just what the doctor ordered. for instance, my favorite song from the show (the soundtrack is my guilty pleasure. think barbie girl techno (yes i know its not for everyone, but i dig it)) helps me to get through my day and i listen to it whenever i need that extra boost.

*always a way* ~ http://www.lazytown.com/media/products/video/Lazy5.mov

heres another cute video featuring Stephanie ~ 
*cooking by the book ~* http://www.lazytown.com/media/products/video/cakesong.mov

Julianna is definately the star of the show, and i just adore her. i want to be her, or wish i could have been like her as a kid. i was the exact opposite. shy, confused, unmotivated, and extremely unhappy.. oh yea, and i HATED SPORTS! now i wish i could do backflips and have rock hard abs. im still young though so i wont give up on myself just yet.

anyway yea, im a big kid and i love me some lazytown. its the shiznit.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

....and I think several hundred men on this forum are shattered to learn that the face is your avatar belongs to a 12 year old girl.  I know I am.

Ah well, another fantasy down the poop-chute.


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2005)

Martinelv said:


> .... shattered to learn that the face is your avatar belongs to a 12 year old girl.
> 
> I know I am.


Sure you are.

:twisted:


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

:lol:

Hey - don't tar me with your perverted brush Mr Mole.


----------



## dakotajo (Aug 10, 2004)

After a half hour of this show you would be dp'd. I put this show in the same pile as all the crappy, bizarre cartoons on cartoon network. I really do believe you have to be dropping acid to produce this bizzaro stuff. My kids are no allowed to watch it out of fear they might lose their minds.

Joe


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2005)

dakotajo said:


> After a half hour of this show you would be dp'd. I put this show in the same pile as all the crappy, bizarre cartoons on cartoon network. I really do believe you have to be dropping acid to produce this bizzaro stuff. My kids are no allowed to watch it out of fear they might lose their minds.
> 
> Joe


I'm so sorry sleeping beauty, I have to agree with Mr. Dakota on this one, though the cute girl avatar does suit you.

This show is so disturbingly glaring and psychadelic that I can't even be on the same floor of the house if it is on. As far as motivating kids to exercise, it just makes my kids stand stock still with their mouths hanging open in astonishment, which is what most TV does to them, so I guess that's not unusual.

I did not know that main guy was Icelandic. I thought he was a crazy German.

My guilty children's show love is "The Backyardigans."


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2005)

Oh my GOD Sporticus looks so much better out of that stupid costume :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: . Thanks SB lol.


----------



## Scattered (Mar 8, 2005)

Booh Bah or attack of the psychedelic scrotums.


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

Everytime I see your avatar sb I laugh because I'm a nick at nite-aholic and one morning my tv was on nickelodeon and this show was on. As I was getting ready to turn it, it sucked me in and I ended up watching the whole show. It's just so freakin weird and out there that you can't look away from it. It's probably one of the most bizarre cartoons I've ever seen. And leave it to YOU to make it you avatar!


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

hey scattered, check out this old post of mine from a year ago. you should get a kick out of it. 
http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=520&highlight=boohbah

i actually dig the boohbahs now. still pretty creepy though. speaking of creepy, if you are a fan of lazytown, or if your kids are, dont let them look up online stuff about the show. its sort of a magnet for pedos and theres alot of sick fan sites with all kinds of nastiness. i actually feel afraid for Julianna's safety. its too bad people have to perv out on something so innocent. thats why i dont watch porn anymore. the whole "freakish men exploiting young girls" trend makes me more depressed then turned on.

dakota and crocodile, i know the show is not for everyone. i like it because the high impact in your face delivery motivates me. i can see how it can freak you out. i actually cant stand the puppets. those things are nasty. Julianna is the highlight of the show for me, and sporticus of course for obvious reasons. :shock:

i guess for any strait female it would be hard to think of it as a kids show with that beautiful bouncing man doing split jumps right in the camera. there are sporticus fan sites for horny mommys lol. but at least in my mind, as perverse as my mind can get, i only enjoy it as a kids show. i havent made the cross over into lazytown perv fandom yet and hope i never do cause that is just sick. :roll:


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

enngirl5 said:


> Everytime I see your avatar sb I laugh because I'm a nick at nite-aholic and one morning my tv was on nickelodeon and this show was on. As I was getting ready to turn it, it sucked me in and I ended up watching the whole show. It's just so freakin weird and out there that you can't look away from it. It's probably one of the most bizarre cartoons I've ever seen. And leave it to YOU to make it you avatar!


and thats because...

*I RULE.* 8)


----------



## MrMortgage (Aug 26, 2005)

Forget the little girl! I want to know if Magnus Scheving is single LOL :?


----------



## fingertingle (Sep 29, 2005)

Am I supposed to warn people that all my posts contain the f-word?
:lol: 
Um, crap.


----------



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

Definitely would freak me out... right along with those booh bahs.


----------

